# Nick Diaz Apparently No-Shows UFC Countdown Filming



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

> Heard Nick Diaz no showed his UFC Countdown appearance. Uh Oh!


https://twitter.com/mmaencyclopedia

WHERE YOU AT NICK?!?!?!


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow...


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Is he serious...


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I'll wait with passing judgement until this is verified and Diaz has had his chance to explain - BUT, if this is true then I just have no words, how stupid can you be?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I hope this won't go ugly again. I SO want to see Diaz-Condit.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Budhisten said:


> I'll wait with passing judgement until this is verified and Diaz has had his chance to explain - BUT, if this is true then I just have no words, how stupid can you be?



"Man like, I was sleepin' and nobody told me nothin' about it or nothin'."


Im sure his excuse will sound like an 8th grader explsining why the homework wasnt done.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

khoveraki said:


> "Man like, I was sleepin' and nobody told me nothin' about it or nothin'."
> 
> 
> Im sure his excuse will sound like an 8th grader explsining why the homework wasnt done.


That or the infamous...

"I ain't no bitch."

As if doing your job makes you a bitch.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

win!!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Toroian said:


> win!!


Not so winning when they scrap yet another Diaz fight.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

WTF is wrong with this guy....I want to see this fight soo bad!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

So - when does Dana start regretting bringing Diaz over?


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

hahaha I don't care for count down shows, or PR junkets, I only care about the fights. So I love Diaz. He's really the only fighter who has through his actions told Dana, "You aren't going to bully me. Fire me if you have to, but you aren't intimidating or bullying my Stockton ass." lol


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

haha..... This is awesome, or it is embarrassing... I can't decide!


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

This is embarrassing, it's all part of his job. He's a amazing fighter, but i just can't respect him as a person. I wonder what will happen to the Condit fight if this is true.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Poor Condit. The dude just wants a fight.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

... and here we have the archetypal "lets all jump to conclusions based on the flimsiest of evidence" thread.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> ... and here we have the archetypal "lets all jump to conclusions based in the flimsiest of evidence" thread.


PLUS 9


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Diaz is a fighter, not a martial artist. Meaning he has little control over his emotions, has little to no integrity and a vague sense of honor and respect, unless you subscribe to the Stockton street doctrine.

I hope he doesn't get fired because I can't wait for GSP to absolutely manhandle him, if Diaz doesn't duck him this time at least.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

IF this is true ill never understand why some ppl think nick is cool because of this, what are you 12?

when you have a job you show up and do what you're told, unless its something offensive or something that isnt in your contract and i doubt this is one of those cases

diaz needs to grow up, he thinks a fighters life is hard, imagine him in a normal job having to show up every single day on time doing things he doesnt want to do, to barley earn enough money to get by


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

Without anymore evidence than this I would say this seems about right for Diaz. Like I said before I hope he will eventually drop the shitty attitude and just play the game and fight the fights.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

MagiK11 said:


> hahaha I don't care for count down shows, or PR junkets, I only care about the fights. So I love Diaz. He's really the only fighter who has through his actions told Dana, "You aren't going to bully me. Fire me if you have to, but you aren't intimidating or bullying my Stockton ass." lol


Since when is something as simple as asking someone to sit down and break down and promote their upcoming fight classified as "bullying"?

EVERYONE does this and has done it including Nate Diaz, no problems. Why can't Nick Diaz do it? Dana should fine him and hit him where it hurts, take some of his drug money from him, then when he's only making enough to money to buy food to survive and have a roof under his head maybe he'll change.


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

He needs to quit smokin that cali weed


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

So we have some guy who wrote a book say he "heard" Diaz missed some countdown filming...and everyone is ready to trash Nick, most people salivating at the mouth just at the chance that it is true...so they can really go off on him.

Talk about haters. Diaz has the most haters of any fighter. A mass amount of you want to see him fail. Like a bunch of hyenas surrounding a wounded animal or something.

It is sort of pathetic. Actually it is pathetic.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

A one line tweet by mmasomething... I think i'll wait for something legit.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> So we have some guy who wrote a book say he "heard" Diaz missed some countdown filming...and everyone is ready to trash Nick, most people salivating at the mouth just at the chance that it is true...so they can really go off on him.
> 
> Talk about haters. Diaz has the most haters of any fighter. *A mass amount of you want to see him fail*. Like a bunch of hyenas surrounding a wounded animal or something.
> 
> It is sort of pathetic. Actually it is pathetic.


Of course I want him to fail.

He doesn't deserve to succeed.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ari said:


> Of course I want him to fail.
> 
> He doesn't deserve to succeed.


:confused03:

You are a miserable little person.

It'd suck to be you.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> :confused03:
> 
> You are a miserable little person.
> 
> It'd suck to be you.


I have an $80K salary and I get laid regularly.
I think quite a few people would enjoy being me, thank you.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ari said:


> I have an $80K salary and I get laid regularly.
> I think quite a few people would enjoy being me, thank you.


Not really.

Nothing in the world makes up for being miserable and having a miserable personality. 

Good Luck though.

Thoughts and Prayers.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Not really.
> 
> *Nothing in the world makes up for being miserable and having a miserable personality.*
> 
> ...


And yet you're a Nick Diaz fan?
Sorry, that made me chuckle.

Pardon me for not supporting a guy who:

- Is in his late twenties, but acts like a 15 year old who is pumping testosterone.
- Has low quality character and integrity.
- Refuses to do his job.
- Claims to be a "tough guy" when he's a bitch who dodges wrestlers.
- Starts fights after fights.
- Starts fights in hospitals.
- Disrespects the honor of the sport by taunting and flipping off opponents.

Yeah, pardon me for supporting guys like Condit and GSP who have high standards of character and don't act like 12 year olds.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ari said:


> And yet you're a Nick Diaz fan?
> Sorry, that made me chuckle.
> 
> Pardon me for not supporting a guy who:
> ...


People that root for others to fail have problems. Not lose a fight, but root for one to fail.

It is pretty sad.


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

even if this were true, its pretty safe to say the Diaz/condit fight will go ahead for the interim belt.

Dana has no choice but to allow this fight to occur no matter how bad nick behaves. when Diaz missed the presser with GSP, dana had options... one being to make Nick fight BJ.

what is he going to do now??

find someone else to fight Condit? who? 

GSP is out, Fitch just got knocked out, BJ got mauled by Nick, and condit needs to fight! Dana needs an Interim title fight and condit and diaz are the only ones worthy.

this fight will go on no matter what nick does.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

War Diaz.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Jonothan Snowden

Enough said.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I would like to see some solid evidence of this rather than a tweet. It definitely fits his character though.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> People that root for others to fail have problems. Not lose a fight, but root for one to fail.
> 
> It is pretty sad.


I think it's sad that people actually support Diaz.
You "JUST BLEED" crowd need to go watch a Jason Statham movie marathon and get all the testosterone out of your system. The fact that people can find an excuse for Diaz's behavior absolutely baffles me.

He's done absolutely nothing to deserve any of the success he's had. Actually, he's done the OPPOSITE. Therefore, I root for Diaz to fail, because I will certainly never root for a low quality person like him to succeed.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

This tweet came from Snowden, Jonothan Snowden. The worst MMA journalist of all time.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

i would like to say that im a fan of diaz the fighter, he always brings it and never has a boring fight

though thats where i draw the line, diaz personally is such a 12 year old kids and many things that he does i find baffling, im not throwing him in the fire yet, this could all be just a rumour, but like i said IF its true then damn seems like he will never learn

diaz should grow up, along with 90% of his fans who support his rebel act with no cause

yeah stick it to the man paying you truck loads of money to do things you agreed to do once you signed your contract!


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Until Helwani tweets it, it's rubbish ;p


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Ari said:


> I think it's sad that people actually support Diaz.
> You "JUST BLEED" crowd need to go watch a Jason Statham movie marathon and get all the testosterone out of your system. The fact that people can find an excuse for Diaz's behavior absolutely baffles me.
> 
> He's done absolutely nothing to deserve any of the success he's had. Actually, he's done the OPPOSITE. Therefore, I root for Diaz to fail, because I will certainly never root for a low quality person like him to succeed.


Can someone neg this idiot for me? I need to spread the rep more before I can.

In saying all of this Ari, you are infact proving to us that you are a "low quality" person. 

I know you probably can't see this cos i think i'm on your ignore list but: What do you think of a man born in Somalia? Is he a horrible person that doesn't deserve anything in life because he was born into a life of poverty and violence? 

No, he's a victim of circumstance, as is Nick Diaz. He clearly has some social issues, he was born and brought up in the USAs highest crime area and I don't think he finished middle school.

Why don't you take your hat off to someone less fortunate than you that has actually succeeded in life? You don't have to be a heinous, judgemental b.itch all the time. 

Every time i hear you say Nick Diaz is scared, i want to get your head checked for sanity.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

SigFig said:


> Until Helwani tweets it, it's rubbish ;p


Pretty much, his my ultimate (and only) MMA journalist tweeter.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

MRBRESK said:


> Can someone neg this idiot for me? I need to spread the rep more before I can.
> 
> In saying all of this Ari, you are infact proving to us that you are a "low quality" person.
> 
> ...


What constitutes a bad person in that case? You do realize that most of the people in prison grew up in bad neighborhoods and around crime their whole lives. So now these murder's and robbers are just "victims of circumstances" instead of bad people? Give me a break.

There is a time in everyone's life where they need to become an adult. They need to accept responsibility for their actions. They decide what kind of person they are going to be. I know you don't like to admit it, but it IS a choice. Not merely how you were raised.

FACT: Most child molesters were molested as kids themselves. So these aren't bad people? Merely "Victims of circumstances?" Give me a ******* break. Call a spade a spade.

Not to mention, why isn't Nate as bad as Nick when it comes to this stuff? They had the same childhood and grew up in the same area... yet he can actually take care of his responsibilities and act like an adult (most of the time).


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Keep this thread civil!*

It shouldn't be necessary to remind you that this is a board for discussing MMA, not insulting one another - thank you


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

MagiK11 said:


> hahaha I don't care for count down shows, or PR junkets, I only care about the fights. So I love Diaz. He's really the only fighter who has through his actions told Dana, "You aren't going to bully me. Fire me if you have to, but you aren't intimidating or bullying my Stockton ass." lol


Bully? I don't think if my employer said they wanted me to do some extra work in order to receive a 6 or 7 figure paycheck I would consider that bullying. When your boss is heavily rewarding you with the opportunity of a lifetime with certain expected obligations they are not bullying you by expecting you to full fill obligations.

I so wish BJ had a desire to fight cause if he had been committed he would have whoooped Diaz from one side of the cage to the other. Not sure if Condit can get it done but if he makes it past Condit GSP will absolutely maul the overrated clown.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

MRBRESK said:


> In saying all of this Ari, you are infact proving to us that you are a "low quality" person.


Oh how wrong you are there. As for Nick, people have gone through 10 times as much as him, and are able to conduct themselves professionally. He's so full of excuses, so it wouldn't surprise me at all if he did skip out. We'll have to wait and see


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> *Since when is something as simple as asking someone to sit down and break down and promote their upcoming fight classified as "bullying"?*
> 
> EVERYONE does this and has done it including Nate Diaz, no problems. Why can't Nick Diaz do it? Dana should fine him and hit him where it hurts, take some of his drug money from him, then when he's only making enough to money to buy food to survive and have a roof under his head maybe he'll change.


My point is that I am sure a lot of fighters do the whole PR thing even though they don't want to do it but do it anyways because it's the professional thing to do. I also believe there are fighters who don't want to do it at all, and I"m guessing the UFC strong arms them into it. (I'm just assuming that's what happens behind closed doors.)

Would I do what he did if I were a fighter, no I wouldn't, but someone can say doing those interviews and countdown shows helps sell the fights which I'm sure it does. So does not showing up. Nick IMO is generating more interest in the fight by being so defiant and refusing to show up to said press events. Some ppl like myself will like him, while other's like you will hate him. As long as we have some kind of emotion towards the fighter, there is a bigger likelihood we'll watch the fight. 



So the bottom line, they are still able to sell and hype the fight in my humble opinion. 

But as a lot of you mentioned, we don't even know if this rumor is true.




Toxic said:


> Bully? I don't think if my employer said they wanted me to do some extra work in order to receive a 6 or 7 figure paycheck I would consider that bullying. When your boss is heavily rewarding you with the opportunity of a lifetime with certain expected obligations they are not bullying you by expecting you to full fill obligations.
> 
> I so wish BJ had a desire to fight cause if he had been committed he would have whoooped Diaz from one side of the cage to the other. Not sure if Condit can get it done but if he makes it past Condit GSP will absolutely maul the overrated clown.


As I said above, I wouldn't do what Nick did, but if a fighter absolutely hates having a camera in his face, it should be his right to say no, and spend all his time training to win his fight, instead of answering questions for my viewing pleasure.

It's like James Gandolfini makes millions with movies, yet never does interviews. At first I thought he was a dick, since he made so much money and should answer PR questions for the public. But when I think about it, he doesn't have to do it. So I can respect Nicks point of view.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> What constitutes a bad person in that case? You do realize that most of the people in prison grew up in bad neighborhoods and around crime their whole lives. So now these murder's and robbers are just "victims of circumstances" instead of bad people? Give me a break.
> 
> There is a time in everyone's life where they need to become an adult. They need to accept responsibility for their actions. They decide what kind of person they are going to be. I know you don't like to admit it, but it IS a choice. Not merely how you were raised.
> 
> ...


Why are you comparing Diaz to murderers and robbers? The dude doesn't even really break the law and he's from the same hood as many of these gangbangers. 

I think a child molester that grew up being molested is actually the best example of a victim of circumstance, it's not at all condoned in my eyes but they are certainly a victim of circumstance.

And all of you just saying outrageous shit like "Nick Diaz is a horrible person", all he's doing is missing some damn filming and press conferences, haven't you guys ever taken a day off work?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Toxic said:


> I so wish BJ had a desire to fight cause if he had been committed he would have whoooped Diaz from one side of the cage to the other. Not sure if Condit can get it done but if he makes it past Condit GSP will absolutely maul the overrated clown.




HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

MRBRESK said:


> Why are you comparing Diaz to murderers and robbers? The dude doesn't even really break the law and he's from the same hood as many of these gangbangers.


Because according to your logic, robbers and murderer's are simply "victims of circumstances" too.



> I think a child molester that grew up being molested is actually the best example of a victim of circumstance, it's not at all condoned in my eyes but they are certainly a victim of circumstance.


So they shouldn't have to take responsibility for their actions?



> And all of you just saying outrageous shit like "Nick Diaz is a horrible person",


I don't think I've ever said he's a horrible person. I've said he's a douche bag and acts like a pubescent 15 year old kid.



> all he's doing is missing some damn filming and press conferences, haven't you guys ever taken a day off work?


HOLY FREAKIN LULZ. Did you really just say that? I honestly don't even know where to start on this...

Amazing... simply amazing. As if being a no call no show in violation of your contract and one of the FEW things you are actually required to do for the UFC is the same as taking a vacation / sick day. Amazing...


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Throw Diaz in Jail. Hell give him the death penalty.  He obviously is a terrible individual. Better yet lets send him to a cell and torture him. 

If people would scrutinize themselves 1% that they do Diaz, people would be better off. 

It is funny how a guy is rude and has given a few middle fingers and it is terrible. Yet all these people have done wrong things in their lives as well. Probably gave a few middle fingers in their lives.

Oh, I envy you all I guess. So many perfect people on the board.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Throw Diaz in Jail. Hell give him the death penalty. He obviously is a terrible individual. Better yet lets send him to a cell and torture him.
> 
> If people would scrutinize themselves 1% that they do Diaz, people would be better off.
> 
> ...


No one is claiming to be perfect.

No one here signed up for a job where media work is half of the job, Diaz knew what he was getting into when he wanted to be an MMA Fighter, he ran from the press conferences and now he's apparently ran from the countdown crew if this story is true.

People need to realize, you may not care about the PR junk but promotion is fifty percent of combat sports, you have to hype and promote these fights, it's always been like that and always will. Diaz needs to do his job.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Throw Diaz in Jail. Hell give him the death penalty. He obviously is a terrible individual. Better yet lets send him to a cell and torture him.
> 
> If people would scrutinize themselves 1% that they do Diaz, people would be better off.
> 
> ...


Why is it that in EVERY single Diaz topic people have to point fingers at everyone EXCEPT Diaz himself?

No one is saying he needs to be tortured or jailed. No one is claiming to be perfect. People are saying that Diaz needs to show up for his damn job. Obviously that's far too complicated for simple minds like yours to understand.

Look up ad hominem. Then stop doing it.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

MRBRESK said:


> Why are you comparing Diaz to murderers and robbers? The dude doesn't even really break the law and he's from the same hood as many of these gangbangers.
> 
> I think a child molester that grew up being molested is actually the best example of a victim of circumstance, it's not at all condoned in my eyes but they are certainly a victim of circumstance.
> 
> And all of you just saying outrageous shit like "Nick Diaz is a horrible person", all he's doing is missing some damn filming and press conferences, haven't you guys ever taken a day off work?


actually i havent, and this isnt a simple day off, its a pretty important day for you to go to work, no1 can fill in for you, hes far from a horrible person and i actually hope he beats GSP, but im on board with those who dont want to praise irresponsibility


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Because according to your logic, robbers and murderer's are simply "victims of circumstances" too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look man, i'm upset about Diaz not making the press conference too, and i'm upset if he didn't come to the Countdown filming aswell but that is only because of the consequences involved. I think Dana went a little overboard with removing GSP vs Diaz TBH. 

Yes a child molester should take responsibility for their actions, and yes Diaz should take responsibility for not showing up, but i want the punishment to fit the crime. 

Sorry I didn't mean that you said he was horrible, others have. 

Yes robbers and murderers are victims of circumstance, they are not just victims of circumstance though, they are also f-ing idiots.

I don't think Nick is that bad considering he comes from the same area as many of these robbers and murderers.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Why is it that in EVERY single Diaz topic people have to point fingers at everyone EXCEPT Diaz himself?


I'll answer this question once you tell me why is everyone bashing Diaz about something that isn't even verified as true? Which has turned into about the 5th Diaz bashing thread in the past week?

What do you want me to point a finger for? Why is anyone even pointing fingers? Because some idiot tweeted that Diaz did something that is probably false?

Yea...lets just overreact over a rumor. Lets all act like little girls and gossip over something that isn't even known to be the truth.

Idiot.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I'll answer this question once you tell me why is everyone bashing Diaz about something that isn't even verified as true? Which has turned into about the 5th Diaz bashing thread in the past week?
> 
> What do you want me to point a finger for? Why is anyone even pointing fingers? Because some idiot tweeted that Diaz did something that is probably false?
> 
> Yea...lets just overreact over a rumor. Lets all act like little girls and gossip over something that isn't even known to be the truth.


If you were to actually read the comments, most people including myself said that they are waiting for actual confirmation.

I'm bringing up specifics of what he's done BEFORE. Not just what this thread is about. Try to keep up.



> Idiot.


You've tried this insulting of intelligence thing several times before. It never ends well for you.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> If you were to actually read the comments, most people including myself said that they are waiting for actual confirmation.
> 
> I'm bringing up specifics of what he's done BEFORE. Not just what this thread is about. Try to keep up.
> 
> ...


Yea thats all you do. You are worthless to this place because the only time you care to comment is to bash Diaz. We've heard you 1000 times. You are like a broken record. Why don't you just copy and paste everything you've said in the last 4 Diaz bashing threads?

Insult you? Why don't you go read what you wrote to me. But we all know you are the biggest hypocrite here. So obviously when you insult or try to insult someone...it doesn't matter. 

What a tool bag.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I so wish BJ had a desire to fight cause if he had been committed he would have whoooped Diaz from one side of the cage to the other. Not sure if Condit can get it done but if he makes it past Condit GSP will absolutely maul the overrated clown.


Yeah, BJ would have whooped that ass if....if...

Wait. No. Just no. 

As long as we're pontificating on BJ and speculating on what might have been, I'll offer this. I think that really was a motivated BJ, or at least as motivated as he gets anymore. Probably was as motivated as he ever has been, really. I get the feeling it's not so much a lack of motivation that plagues BJ anymore, it's that he's older and the rest of the field has caught up to him to a great extent, skill-wise. And there's a library of film to watch on him. He gets disheartened because that really is all he's got left. Weather the first round, round and a half, and BJ can be had. If you're a top level fighter, that is. Nick Diaz is a top level fighter.

Diaz will beat Condit, rest assured. How/if GSP returns and in what form remains to be seen.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

MagiK11 said:


> As I said above, I wouldn't do what Nick did, but if a fighter absolutely hates having a camera in his face, it should be his right to say no, and spend all his time training to win his fight, instead of answering questions for my viewing pleasure.
> 
> It's like James Gandolfini makes millions with movies, yet never does interviews. At first I thought he was a dick, since he made so much money and should answer PR questions for the public. But when I think about it, he doesn't have to do it. So I can respect Nicks point of view.


Nick has the right to say he doesn't want to do PR work, but in turn the UFC has the right to say they don't want him being involved in main events, title fights or the UFC all together. Nick has his perogitive but the UFC have there's to.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

The rumor is false.

http://twitter.com/CesarGracieBJJ



> CesarGracieBJJ
> @ufc rumors Nick missed countdown show are false. They finished shooting 2 weeks ago. Went fine


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

Budhisten said:


> I'll wait with passing judgement until this is verified and Diaz has had his chance to explain - BUT, if this is true then I just have no words, how stupid can you be?


...Agreed. We know Nick is Mr. badboy but he's pushing it. I think maybe Nick needs to get fined or something. He's a top 10 P4P fighter and he gets away with a lot. He may not respect fighters, so be it but he needs to grow up and start showing respect for the sport. His no-shows are getting a bit absurd...


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

HexRei said:


> The rumor is false.
> 
> http://twitter.com/CesarGracieBJJ


Now everyone in here can apologize for going on rants about a rumor from a guy who is one of the least credible guys around. 

Everyone is quick to jump down someones throat. People should take all the wasted time they take to bash a guy, to look at themselves a bit in the mirror.

I swear, the fact that this rumor is as false as false gets will really disappoint some people here. Anything to see Diaz fail.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

BrutalKO said:


> ...Agreed. We know Nick is Mr. badboy but he's pushing it. I think maybe *Nick needs to get fined or something*. He's a top 10 P4P fighter and he gets away with a lot. He may not respect fighters, so be it but he needs to grow up and start showing respect for the sport. His no-shows are getting a bit absurd...


The commissions are not in the habit of enforcing press appearances for promotions... even if the rumor weren't completely made up.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Yea thats all you do. You are worthless to this place because the only time you care to comment is to bash Diaz. We've heard you 1000 times. You are like a broken record. Why don't you just copy and paste everything you've said in the last 4 Diaz bashing threads?


1. I post in a LOT of topics. Not just Diaz related.

2. I'm willing to bet your Diaz to non Diaz posts far outweighs mine.

3. You repeat the same ill informed babble in defense to Diaz in every thread, so I'm not allowed to present the same argument that dis-proves you?



> Insult you? Why don't you go read what you wrote to me. But we all know you are the biggest hypocrite here. So obviously when you insult or try to insult someone...it doesn't matter.


Not even going to bother with this non sense.



> What a tool bag.


You defend guys like Diaz to the death, and I'm a tool bag? You're as jacked in the head as Diaz himself.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Ari said:


> I have an $80K salary and I get laid regularly.
> I think quite a few people would enjoy being me, thank you.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I'm a tool bag


Agreed.

We can move on now.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

vilify said:


>



Thank you!


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> We can move on now.


Real mature.

You and your fellow Diaz fans can all gather on the short bus and laugh about that one.

This is me leaving because I have to get ready to go to work. Notice how I'll arrive on time and with no attitude. Take notes Diaz.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Real mature.
> 
> You and your fellow Diaz fans can all gather on the short bus and laugh about that one.
> 
> This is me leaving because I have to get ready to go to work. Notice how I'll arrive on time and with no attitude. Take notes Diaz.


I still want to have a civil discussion, can you reply to my post?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

So no one wants to talk about the topic anymore?

Everyone is done talking about this great thread?

Lets talk about this situation. Lets talk about some random guy saying Diaz missed the countdown show.

Why was the topic so hot and now just died?


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

So it was a lie, Diaz showed up for his job, OMGZ!! Funny how much hate flew, since he's missed a whole 1 press conference in his life. He's a bad, bad person. He's immature, but shut the **** up already.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

MRBRESK said:


> I still want to have a civil discussion, can you reply to my post?


I do apologize to you. Not all Diaz fans are complete fuckin idiots. Johnny just gives them a bad name.

I'll reply from work. Getting a workout in first so it will be a couple hours.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I do apologize to you. Not all Diaz fans are complete fuckin idiots. Johnny just gives them a bad name.
> 
> I'll reply from work. Getting a workout in first so it will be a couple hours.


You crack me up too much.

You have a problem with me insulting you....but you manage to try to insult me when you are talking to someone else.

CLASSIC HYPOCRITE.

Wow, you have a tough job, reply from work huh? LOL. Diaz ain't updating his twitter during training. He is a much more productive member of his community than you obviously.

You should be fined. :thumb02:


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Stockton Son!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I think it's pretty clear now that this news is false.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

You should change the title so people don't keep feeding the rumor mill.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Rauno said:


> I think it's pretty clear now that this news is false.


I think it was pretty clear from the start, considering the 1 lone crappy unreliable source. And the fact that no one mentioned anything about it all day outside of that one crappy source.

Shouldn't of even been a thread about this.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

This is Nick Diaz and his pitch to the UFC.






sorry couldn't find a better one.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I think it was pretty clear from the start, considering the 1 lone crappy unreliable source. And the fact that no one mentioned anything about it all day outside of that one crappy source.
> 
> Shouldn't of even been a thread about this.


That's why i said _by now_ since this is still the only source. I was waiting for someone reliable to confirm it but didn't happen.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Jesus, the people sticking up for the Diaz brothers are almost as bad as the Diaz haters.

And I thought Chael created bad fans.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Since every diaz/chael thread turns into troll central, it's bound to show the positive sides of people.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

MikeHawk said:


> Jesus, the people sticking up for the Diaz brothers are almost as bad as the Diaz haters.
> 
> And I thought Chael created bad fans.


Sorry for defending a guy who hasn't done nothing but train hard for his fight and meet his commitments. 

He gets shit even when he does nothing wrong.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I put MRBRESK on ignore when I saw the "show up for work comment". Pretty clear that he's a complete idiot who has about as much life experience as my lovechild with Ashton Kutcher. If he knew anything about being an adult/man, or about life, then he wouldn't be making comments like that.

I grew up tougher than Nick Diaz did. I guarantee you. Rygu and PGI are close friends of mine who can vouch for me. You don't hear me bitching about it every chance I get. The funny thing is, Diaz doesn't even use his background and upbringing as an excuse. For crying out loud, I stopped being angsty when I was 15. Diaz is 28 years old. He needs to grow the **** up.

I'm cracking up at the people defending Diaz. He brought all this on himself.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

^^^in this case, he in fact did nothing to bring this on himself. someone made it up, and a lot of people jumped to a lot of conclusions.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

HexRei said:


> ^^^in this case, he in fact did nothing to bring this on himself. someone made it up, and a lot of people jumped to a lot of conclusions.


Fair enough, my friend.

In this case.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Wow, you have a tough job, reply from work huh? LOL.


What about that made you "LOL"? Or are you just in grade 9?



> *Diaz ain't updating his twitter during training.* He is a much more productive member of his community than you obviously.



That's because Nick can't spell. Also, i'd have to say PGI is a lot more productive part of his community than Nick is in his. Just because he reps "Stockton 313" or whatever the **** it is, doesn't make him a productive member of his community.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Ari said:


> I grew up tougher than Nick Diaz did. I guarantee you. Rygu and PGI are close friends of mine who can vouch for me. You don't hear me bitching about it every chance I get.


Everyone deals with life the same, it's a fact. :confused02:

Your hate for Diaz still sounds like you see him as a rapist or murderer. The guys worst act was fighting Mayhem technically in the cage :thumb02:. Can't wait until he gets the real belt, and shakes GSP's hand afterwards with respect.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

box said:


> Everyone deals with life the same, it's a fact. :confused02:
> 
> Your hate for Diaz still sounds like you see him as a rapist or murderer. The guys worst act was fighting Mayhem technically in the cage :thumb02:. *Can't wait until he gets the real belt*, and shakes GSP's hand afterwards with respect.


Oh LAWDI LORD.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

box said:


> Everyone deals with life the same, it's a fact. :confused02:


Wait, what? Elaborate please.



> Your hate for Diaz still sounds like you see him as a rapist or murderer. The guys worst act was fighting Mayhem technically in the cage :thumb02:. Can't wait until he gets the real belt, and shakes GSP's hand afterwards with respect.


He better learn some wrestling first or no belt for Diablo. I hope GSP kicks the shit out of his legs too, GSP just has a wider arsenal and that'll be apparent when/if they fight.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> You crack me up too much.
> 
> You have a problem with me insulting you....but you manage to try to insult me when you are talking to someone else.
> 
> CLASSIC HYPOCRITE.


Reap what you sew. Deal with it.



> Wow, you have a tough job, reply from work huh? LOL. Diaz ain't updating his twitter during training. He is a much more productive member of his community than you obviously.


Just when I didn't think you could be any more dumb you manage to top yourself. Imagine that.

My job is pretty tough and comes with daily risks. I can even say it comes with far more risks than Diaz or any other UFC fighter faces in a day at work. Also, my job is based around community service.

I own a home, car, and pay my taxes. I have a degree and live in a nice area. I'm an independent productive member of society who's damn proud of what I've accomplished at a pretty young age. I worked hard for my success and I earned every bit of my life. I have no pity when I see people bitch at their circumstances.

Since you are so obsessed with my personal life, I would like to know a bit about yours. Given your posts I doubt you've even graduated high school.

Also, you obviously never looked up Ad Hominem did you?



> You should be fined. :thumb02:


Lulz. I'll let my boss know right away.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

MRBRESK said:


> Look man, i'm upset about Diaz not making the press conference too, and i'm upset if he didn't come to the Countdown filming aswell but that is only because of the consequences involved. I think Dana went a little overboard with removing GSP vs Diaz TBH.


He might have. In the end it doesn't matter because of the injury. If anything it would have just left Diaz without a partner rather than Condit.

Dana said he had a meeting with Diaz and told him he needed to play the game. He didn't. He should have known Dana wasn't messing around. Dana had to send a message as well.




> Yes a child molester should take responsibility for their actions, and yes Diaz should take responsibility for not showing up, but i want the punishment to fit the crime.


If you're the boss, you can't let your employees know that things like that are acceptable. It was a little harsh, but someone needs to be harsh with Diaz. His whole **** everyone but me attitude can only pay off for so long.



> Sorry I didn't mean that you said he was horrible, others have.
> 
> Yes robbers and murderers are victims of circumstance, they are not just victims of circumstance though, they are also f-ing idiots.


An argument can be made that Diaz is as well...

I mean blowing the biggest fight of your life all because you don't want to show up for a press conference is pretty damn stupid. Arguably idiotic.



> I don't think Nick is that bad considering he comes from the same area as many of these robbers and murderers.


He could definitely be worse. Chances are if he wasn't so athletically gifted he would have been worse. I'm not saying Diaz is a common criminal. He does have the attitude of one though. Thats why I don't like him.

I love watching him fight. Both him and Nate. I wish they would just play the game a tad bit. I would definitely be a fan.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Knee jerk thread of the year... and its still only January.

Ridiculous.





EDIT.
Why on earth has a thread about a top UFC fighter, filming a UFC show, been moved from the UFC section?


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I get tired of the mindless Diaz hate, very ignorant to make such opinionated judgments knowing so little about a person.

The Diaz hate is starting to look like trolling to me.

Like it or not Nick Diaz is living the American Dream and if your not a fan I don't care but to come into every Nick Diaz thread and say the same shit over and over again page after page is childish, get over it.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

slapshot said:


> I get tired of the mindless Diaz hate, very ignorant to make such opinionated judgments knowing so little about a person.
> 
> The Diaz hate is starting to look like trolling to me.
> 
> *Like it or not Nick Diaz is living the American Dream* and if your not a fan I don't care but to come into every Nick Diaz thread and say the same shit over and over again page after page is childish, get over it.


I 100% agree with the bolded part.

Given the fact that he's living the American dream, why have such a bad attitude about your job and the money you're making?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Since this whole thread turned out to be over nothing and its just bickering now, I'm closing it.


----------

